# Any one up for some Fantasy Darts?



## Mark T (May 12, 2014)

The PDC World Cup of Darts is approaching and I think I might have some fun trying to set up a fantasy competition.


For more details see: http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/1veg60mtnd3qj194d1llg8u229/title/bwin-world-cup-of-darts-teams-unveiled

Right now trying to come up with a nice simple format that gives everyone a good chance of winning regardless of how much they know about the game of darts.

So, who is up for it?


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2014)

Moi of course


----------



## Mark T (May 13, 2014)

Hopefully a few more will pick up, but the following is what I'm going to be proposing.

I'm also tempted to say that the second seeded team pick has to be unique - i.e., can only be picked by one person.

*Aim:*
The aim of this competition is to get the most points by picking the teams that will do the best.  Each team will score depending on how far they progress and some bonus items.

*Rules:*
1. Pick any two unseeded nations
2. Pick any two seeded nations (but only one pick in top four)
3. Win!

*Team Scoring:*
Participate in First Round: 2 points
Participate in Second Round: 4 points:
Participate in Quarter Final: 8 points
Participate in Semi Final: 16 points
Participate in Final:32 points

*Bonuses:*
9 Dart Finish: +8 points (for each occurrence)
170 Finish: +2 points (for each occurrence)
Giant Killer (unseeded team taking out highest seeded team): +8 points

In the event of a tie, the winner will be the person who picked the worst team (i.e, team that lost it's first round game with the least legs won, lowest average 3 dart score)

*Seeded Nations*
1 - England (Phil Taylor & Adrian Lewis)
2 - Netherlands (Michael van Gerwen & Raymond van Barneveld)
3 - Scotland (Peter Wright & Robert Thornton)
4 - Australia (Simon Whitlock & Paul Nicholson)
5 - Wales (Mark Webster & Richie Burnett)
6 - Northern Ireland (Brendan Dolan & Michael Mansell)
7 - Belgium (Kim Huybrechts & Ronny Huybrechts)
8 - Republic of Ireland (Connie Finnan & William O'Connor)
9 - Germany (Jyhan Artut & Andree Welge)
10 - Austria (Mensur Suljovic & Rowby-John Rodriguez
11 - Canada (John Part & Shaun Narain)
12 - Finland (Jarkko Komula & Jani Haavisto)
13 - Hong Kong (Ting Chi Royden Lam & Scott Mackenzie)
14 - Sweden (Magnus Caris & Peter Sajwani)
15 - Spain (Antonio Alcinas & Carlos Rodriguez)
16 - USA (Darin Young & Larry Butler)

*Unseeded Nations*
China (Yin Deng & Jun Cai)
Denmark (Per Laursen & Dennis Lindskjold)
France (Jacques Labre & Lionel Maranhao)
Gibraltar (Dylan Duo & Dyson Parody)
Hungary (Zsolt Meszaros & Nandor Bezzeg)
India (Amit Gilitwala & Nitan Kumar)
Italy (Marco Brentegani & Daniele Petri)
Japan (Morihiro Hashimoto & Haruki Muramatsu)
Malaysia (Kesava Roa & Thomat Darus)
New Zealand (Rob Szabo & Craig Caldwell)
Norway (Robert Wagner & Vegar Elvevoll)
Poland (Krzysztof Chmielewski & Krzysztof Strozyk)
Russia (Evgenii Zhukov & Evgenii Izotov)
Singapore (Paul Lim & Harith Lim)
South Africa (Devon Petersen & Graham Filby)
Thailand (Thanawat Gaweenuntawong & Watanyu Charoonroj)


Steff - if Martin wants to try beat you again...


----------



## Mark T (May 13, 2014)

If anyone wants to propose any tweaks or anything to make it simpler - please feel free.

On current form the favourites have to be either England or the Netherlands.  It really depends on who is having a good day at the time.  So I'm expecting all but those fancying a wild gamble to pick one of those.

On the 15th May the match line-up will be announced and the tournament itself starts on the 6th of June (I think).  So plenty of time for everyone to think about their selection.

Cut off date for entries will be just before tournament start.


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2014)

OK, the PDC have made the draw here

*bwin World Cup of Darts
First Round Draw & Tournament Bracket*
England (1) v Thailand
USA (16) v Hungary
Republic of Ireland (8) v Singapore
Germany (9) v South Africa

Wales (5) v France
Finland (12) v Poland
Australia (4) v Denmark
Hong Kong (13) v Norway

Netherlands (2) v Italy
Spain (15) v New Zealand
Belgium (7) v India
Austria (10) v China

Northern Ireland (6) v Malaysia
Canada (11) v Japan
Scotland (3) v Russia
Sweden (14) v Gibraltar


----------



## Mark T (May 16, 2014)

Based on this draw, for anyone who doesn't know darts but wants to play.

I'd suggest the most likely winner will be either England or the Netherlands.  If you wanted to take a risk then either Scotland or Australia might be worth an outside bet.

For your second seed I'd choose a team that isn't in the same group of four as England or Netherlands for the best chance.

For the best non-seed, then I would be tempted by either Denmark, New Zealand or South Africa.  Although, who knows what sort of shock any of them might cause.

*So who is up for a game?*

Rules are easy:
1. Pick any two unseeded nations
2. Pick any two seeded nations (but only one pick in top four)

Please don't leave it till the last moment!  Tournament starts on the 6th June!


----------



## Copepod (May 16, 2014)

Darts related story:
Antarctic bases used to have weekend evening darts matches, with a board in each base and scores shared by radio... until it was discovered that one base didn't actually have a darts board and members had been making up scores for years. So, a different sort of Fantasy Darts


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2014)

Mark I will get around to this at some point this week , i am just so stressed at the minute I aint taking much in, Mart is in to... 

Cheers


----------



## Mark T (May 19, 2014)

Steff said:


> Mark I will get around to this at some point this week , i am just so stressed at the minute I aint taking much in, Mart is in to...
> Cheers


Don't worry Steff, plenty of time yet.


----------



## Mark T (May 28, 2014)

Poking this one back up to the top to get some entries!


----------



## Mark T (May 31, 2014)

http://www.pdc.tv/news/article/1qe141p12e2lu134uyd7qv5xdk/title/bwin-world-cup-of-darts-schedule

THE schedule of play for the bwin World Cup of Darts has been confirmed ahead of the fourth staging of the event next week.

An expanded World Cup of Darts will this year see 32 nations, each represented by two players, competing for the title and a £200,000 prize fund at the Sporthalle Hamburg from June 6-8.

The knockout event will kick off on Friday June 6, with the first round being held across two sessions as the 16 seeded nations face the 16 unseeded countries.

Host nation German will take on South Africa in one of the eight fixtures to be played in Friday's afternoon session, while last year's semi-finalists Finland will kick off the tournament against Poland and 2010 semi-finalists Spain face New Zealand.

The top eight seeds will enter the first round on Friday night, with reigning champions England beginning their bid for a third successive title as they meet Thailand.

Netherlands, who won the 2010 event, will play Italy in the first round, while last year's beaten finalists Belgium take on debutants India and 2012 runners-up Australia play Denmark.

Saturday June 7 will see the second round split across two sessions as the remaining 16 nations face off, with the quarter-finals being held on Sunday afternoon and seeing a mixture of Singles and Doubles games.

The tournament will then conclude on Sunday evening, with the semi-finals and final also featuring a mixture of Singles and Doubles contests.

*bwin World Cup of Darts
Friday June 6*
Afternoon Session (2pm-6pm local time, 1pm-5pm BST)
First Round
Finland (12) v Poland
USA (16) v Hungary
Hong Kong (13) v Norway
Austria (10) v China
Sweden (14) v Gibraltar
Canada (11) v Japan
Germany (9) v South Africa
Spain (15) v New Zealand

Evening Session (8pm-12am local time, 7pm-11pm BST)
First Round
Republic of Ireland (8) v Singapore
Wales (5) v France
Belgium (7) v India
Northern Ireland (6) v Malaysia
Scotland (3) v Russia
England (1) v Thailand
Netherlands (2) v Italy
Australia (4) v Denmark

*Saturday June 7*
Afternoon Session (2pm-6pm local time, 1pm-5pm BST)
Second Round
Northern Ireland/Malaysia v Canada/Japan
Belgium/India v Austria/China
Wales/France v Finland/Poland
Republic of Ireland/Singapore v Germany/South Africa

Evening Session (8pm-12am local time, 7pm-11pm BST)
Second Round
Australia/Denmark v Hong Kong/Norway
Scotland/Russia v Sweden/Gibraltar
England/Thailand v USA/Hungary
Netherlands/Italy v Spain/New Zealand

*Sunday June 8*
Afternoon Session (2pm-6pm local time, 1pm-5pm BST)
Quarter-Finals
Order of Play TBC

Evening Session
Evening Session (8pm-12am local time, 7pm-11pm BST)
Semi-Finals
Final

*Format
First Round*
Best of nine legs Doubles
*Second Round, Quarter-Finals & Semi-Finals*
The Second Round, Quarter-Finals & Semi-Finals will be played as two best of seven leg 501 Singles matches, with both nations nominating the order in which their players play. In the event of both nations winning one Singles match apiece, a best of seven leg 501 Doubles match will be played to decide the tie.
*Final*
The Final will be played as four best of seven leg 501 Singles matches, with both nations nominating the order in which their players play the first two matches, and then Reverse Singles following. The first team to win three games is declared the winner. In the event of both nations winning two Singles matches apiece, a best of seven leg 501 Doubles match will be played to decide the tie.

*Competing Nations
Seeded Nations*
1 - England (Phil Taylor & Adrian Lewis)
2 - Netherlands (Michael van Gerwen & Raymond van Barneveld)
3 - Scotland (Peter Wright & Robert Thornton)
4 - Australia (Simon Whitlock & Paul Nicholson)
5 - Wales (Mark Webster & Richie Burnett)
6 - Northern Ireland (Brendan Dolan & Michael Mansell)
7 - Belgium (Kim Huybrechts & Ronny Huybrechts)
8 - Republic of Ireland (Connie Finnan & William O'Connor)
9 - Germany (Jyhan Artut & Andree Welge)
10 - Austria (Mensur Suljovic & Rowby-John Rodriguez
11 - Canada (John Part & Shaun Narain)
12 - Finland (Jarkko Komula & Jani Haavisto)
13 - Hong Kong (Ting Chi Royden Lam & Scott Mackenzie)
14 - Sweden (Magnus Caris & Peter Sajwani)
15 - Spain (Antonio Alcinas & Carlos Rodriguez)
16 - USA (Darin Young & Larry Butler)

*Unseeded Nations*
China (Yin Deng & Jun Cai)
Denmark (Per Laursen & Dennis Lindskjold)
France (Jacques Labre & Lionel Maranhao)
Gibraltar (Dylan Duo & Dyson Parody)
Hungary (Zsolt Meszaros & Nandor Bezzeg)
India (Amit Gilitwala & Nitan Kumar)
Italy (Marco Brentegani & Daniele Petri)
Japan (Morihiro Hashimoto & Haruki Muramatsu)
Malaysia (Kesava Roa & Thomat Darus)
New Zealand (Rob Szabo & Craig Caldwell)
Norway (Robert Wagner & Vegar Elvevoll)
Poland (Krzysztof Chmielewski & Krzysztof Strozyk)
Russia (Evgenii Zhukov & Evgenii Izotov)
Singapore (Paul Lim & Harith Lim)
South Africa (Devon Petersen & Graham Filby)
Thailand (Thanawat Gaweenuntawong & Watanyu Charoonroj)

*Prize Fund*
Winning Team: £20,000 per player
Runners-Up: £10,000 per player
Semi-Finalists: £7,000 per player
Quarter-Finalists: £3,500 per player
Second Round Losers: £2,250 per player
First Round Losers: £1,500 per player
Total: £200,000


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2014)

1, Denmark and South Africa
2 Netherlands and scotland


----------



## Mark T (Jun 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> 1, Denmark and South Africa
> 2 Netherlands and scotland


Thanks Steff - don't forget Martin can make a selection if he wishes too!

Anyone else want to join in and have fun?   Remember the participating is as much fun as winning!

Alan do you want in?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Thanks Steff - don't forget Martin can make a selection if he wishes too!
> 
> Anyone else want to join in and have fun?   Remember the participating is as much fun as winning!
> 
> Alan do you want in?



I'll sort it tomorrow Mark - never got round to the F1 thing this season!


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2014)

Mark T said:


> Thanks Steff - don't forget Martin can make a selection if he wishes too!
> 
> Anyone else want to join in and have fun?   Remember the participating is as much fun as winning!
> 
> Alan do you want in?


Yeah he's gonna do it later on today mark


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2014)

Martins picked 
2 seeded england and belgium
2 unseeded south africa and hungary


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2014)

I also just realised mark i picked 2 of the top 4 for my seeded so i will need to change that as it breaks rules so ill go 
Netherlands/Northern Ireland .


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 4, 2014)

Havent got a clue what I am doing but can I play pleeeese ? I want to pick

!  Netherlands and wales
2  Denmark and Norway 

Hang on do I have to do something real or is this just for fun on here, so long as I don't have to play darts, would be quite dangweous at it


----------



## Steff (Jun 5, 2014)

All you gotta do is tune into the darts on sky lol...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2014)

Netherlands and Sweden
Norway and South Africa

Looking forward to winning!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 5, 2014)

I dont have SKY , can someone keep an eye out for my teams (Mark, that would be you ), otherwise I will have to resign from the darts world


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> I dont have SKY , can someone keep an eye out for my teams (Mark, that would be you ), otherwise I will have to resign from the darts world



I don't have Sky either TinTin, so we'll have to trust Mark with the scores


----------



## Mark T (Jun 5, 2014)

I don't have Sky Sports either, so I'll be using the PDC Live Darts service http://live.dartsdata.com/Default.aspx and match reports posted on the PDC main site http://www.pdc.tv/news to determine the scoring.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 5, 2014)

For completeness, the following is the full set of entries I have right now:
*Mark T*
England (1)
Finland (12)
New Zealand
Japan

*Vicky (Mrs Mark T)*
Canada (11)
Australia (4)
New Zealand
Hungary

*Steff*
Netherlands (2)
Northern Ireland (6)
Denmark
South Africa

*Martin (Mr Steff)*
England (1)
Belgium (7)
South Africa
Hungary

*Here TinTin*
Netherlands (2)
Wales (5)
Denmark
Norway

*Northerner*
Netherlands (2)
Sweden (14)
Norway
South Africa

The tournament starts tomorrow after lunch, so I'll allow new entries (or changes) up to that point.

Anyone else want to join in?


----------



## Annette (Jun 5, 2014)

No idea what I'm doing, but I'm in:
Canada
England
New Zealand
Denmark


----------



## Mark T (Jun 5, 2014)

OK added too! thanks 

I've added a results thread to keep all the results on.  It's here: http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=46382

Anyone else who wants to join in. please feel free.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr Tintin formerly known as Douglas would like to play as well, his picks are

1 England and Netherlands
2 New Zealand and Denmark, hope he is not too late.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 6, 2014)

Mr tintin needs to change his seed team selection as you are only allowed one from the first four seeds and England and the Netherlands are seeds 1and 2!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Jun 6, 2014)

Oops sorry, did explain to him,anyway now he wants

1 England and Wales
2 New Zealand and Denmark


----------



## Steff (Jun 6, 2014)

not watching darts grr lol


----------



## Laura davies (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi no idea either but im in

Wales
Canada
Finland 
Hong Kong  

Thanks


----------



## Steff (Jun 6, 2014)

Hmm reckon im losing Denmark


----------

